# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [Fishing] Catch Cata fish/Volatile Water

## Aldun

This exploit allows you to fish in the Twilight Highlands without all the hassle of getting around No Mands Land.
Go to the river in Wetland at the side of Arathi Highlands and go (on the side of Arathi) past the coast of Wetlands. Now go to the north of TH and go fish. You won't see the message that you're in the Twilight Highlands but your fishing bobber will be. Thanks to onikage55 from mmochampion for this.

-Aldun

Edit picture: (note: even though I've tested it myself before posting I didnt really think a screenie would be needed so I don't know the very exact spot, but I know I tried around 3 that all worked. They were all in this area so you'll most likely be fine anywhere here).

edit 2: img tags don't seem to work so heres a link: http://yfrog.com/12naamloosewp

Thanks to clov for this vid:

----------


## stormcrowsix

nice exploit mate
Even though you didnt discover its nice to post it here  :Smile:  so +rep

----------


## danbirk

post vid  :Big Grin:

----------


## fullalliance

Screenshot atleast pointing out area you need to be pl0x

If true request for elite?

----------


## pac7

move to elite

----------


## RoBoBOBR

more elaborate instructions or a screenshot would be nice.

----------


## Aldun

> Screenshot atleast pointing out area you need to be pl0x
> 
> If true request for elite?


http://yfrog.com/12naamloosewp

----------


## Maylive

Can we get a screenshot ?

----------


## serverghost

Thanks for sharing your burning crusade key  :Smile: .

----------


## Aldun

> Thanks for sharing your burning crusade key .


Ugh my files names are too similiar :P Didnt double-check after I uploaded. Thanks for notifying me. It was used anyway :3

----------


## skewk

https://i.imgur.com/FOrG3.jpg

in 20 min fished up about 2 stacks of murglefish 10 deepsea sagefish and 10 algaefin rockfish and about 15 volatile waters

https://i.imgur.com/vizGa.jpg

^where to stand

----------


## polyester

testing this one now
edit: working.

was gonna post a screenshot of where to stand but the post before me already did

----------


## fullalliance

Problem im getting 

WORLD MAP
http://i54.tinypic.com/2m5f98p.jpg

VIEW SHOT
http://i53.tinypic.com/ot0zzt.jpg

Catching no cata fish with 450 fishing... + Fishing hat

----------


## Uddberg

*Confirmed..* 

_You receive loot: [Murglesnout].
You receive loot: [Algaefin Rockfish].
You receive loot: [Torn Sail].
You receive loot: [Murglesnout].
You receive loot: [Murglesnout].
You receive loot: [Withered Kelp]._

----------


## Maylive

This needs to be moved to elite ASAP And ty for posting this I can confirm this aswell got two stacks of Murglesnout

----------


## Cheat'R

Just for the heck of it:

While fishing in Hyjal, I got a type of fish called Mountain Trout.

----------


## fullalliance

Confirmed! Working

----------


## polyester

edit: ban was unrelated.

----------


## Dan2010

working  :Big Grin:  any1 know of other spots u can fish at?

----------


## Aldun

> Confirmed! Working


How did you get -6 rep :P

----------


## Dan2010

> just a warning. just had my account suspended, probably unrelated to this but im still waiting for the email.


suspended? how long for?

----------


## pac7

if this isnt moved to elite there will be big ban wave

----------


## Aldun

> suspended? how long for?


I really, really doubt it will be because of this.

----------


## Emanuel095

Move to elite, rep+

----------


## xcureanddisease

+rep woooot

----------


## polyester

> I really, really doubt it will be because of this.


Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Abuse of the Economy

This suspension happened because one or more characters on the account were identified exchanging, or contributing to the exchange of, in-game property (items or gold) for ""real-world"" currency. This exchange process negatively impacts the World of Warcraft game environment by detracting from the value of the in-game economy.


havent bought/sold gold or even traded large amounts of gold, so not sure what its from

----------


## _deborrah_

Well polyester did u try to sell any fish or volatile water someone might reported u

----------


## Horneyyy

Thought it was already posted here when i saw it on MMO-champ. lolfail!  :Frown:

----------


## Aldun

> Move to elite, rep+





> +rep woooot


Saying +rep doesn't actually give it, hihi.

----------


## Emanuel095

Oh, yeah totally forgot to give it! The second I saw this I ran and started fishing, will do it now ;P

----------


## Meursault

Works like a charm +rep

----------


## xIceZero

Works nicely  :Smile:

----------


## Mibi

Hotfix ;( when i fighing !

----------


## ZaitsEU

worked fine, just got hotfixed tho

----------


## kjarlot

Fixed in the EU while I was fishing, managed to get a few stacks and some volatile water.

----------


## thedramamine

Fixed in the US too, while I was fishing

----------


## mitchy912

Yeah i get blank loot screen when i fish there now.. bummer.

----------


## imomage

seems to be fixed, just fishes up nothing now?

----------


## Koalemos

bummer....

----------


## thedramamine

> seems to be fixed, just fishes up nothing now?


Yup, seems they have fixed it, now you do not even see the loot window

----------


## Syncness

It already got hotfixed on both servers.
Patch 4.0.3a Hotfixes - World of Warcraft




> Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.

----------


## fullalliance

> How did you get -6 rep :P


a certain moderator didnt like me >.> and stupid threads for stupid questions  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dullface

This shit is pretty radical.

----------


## panikwow

This work in Tanaris / Uldum. at Loc 41.29 87.81
Good luck with your fishing. Please don't be stupid and ruin it by posting stuff on the AH.

----------


## frozenthorn

Lets move this topic to elite so we can update with any new locations we find, they will probably need to fix each one.

----------


## Sklug

ok, I can also confirm that this works amazingly well... I am planning on throwing up a fishing bot on an alt account and be loaded on Cata launch day... I am sure I will sell tons of stacks easy for ... hmm 150g a stack maybe?

----------


## polyester

> This work in Tanaris / Uldum. at Loc 41.29 87.81
> Good luck with your fishing. Please don't be stupid and ruin it by posting stuff on the AH.


screenshot? going on land near that is porting me. are you using water walking?

----------


## Nonominator

Just got some of the fish, I'd fish there all night if there was a working fishbot!  :Smile:

----------


## Paiva

> This work in Tanaris / Uldum. at Loc 41.29 87.81
> Good luck with your fishing. Please don't be stupid and ruin it by posting stuff on the AH.


Confirmed, working with water walking. Do not go near the land. Thanks!

----------


## Blizzhaxer

Hotfixed 5




> Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.

----------


## polyester

> Hotfixed 5


ive been able to fish up cata fish since the hotfix. 

id be careful about doing this though, people are being banned for bypassing no mans land and farming stuff, i doubt fishing from the edge of a zone falls under the same category and severity but just a heads up.

Selling Hyjal Greens - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Hotfixed 5


where you read it? give me link plz  :Smile:

----------


## frozenthorn

> ive been able to fish up cata fish since the hotfix. 
> 
> id be careful about doing this though, people are being banned for bypassing no mans land and farming stuff, i doubt fishing from the edge of a zone falls under the same category and severity but just a heads up.
> 
> Selling Hyjal Greens - Forums - World of Warcraft


Some people were banned for bypassing no mans land to farm items/nodes/fish but thats no longer possible, they haven't said if they plan to take action for "fishing near" these areas though, to be fair we aren't really doing anything wrong if they are spawning fish outside of containment areas  :Big Grin: 




> Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.


This isn't the case for any server i've used, atleast not yet, all of my fishing bots are running $5 basic wow accounts ^_^

----------


## St3ve

> ... unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.


Does that mean that if i have upgraded my account via battle.net i'm able to catch cata fish right now despite the hotfix?

----------


## polyester

> Does that mean that if i have upgraded my account via battle.net i'm able to catch cata fish right now despite the hotfix?


 as the post before you detailed, the hotfix either didnt work or hasnt gone live. however just to add - i was able to catch cataclysm fish on one of my accounts digitally upgraded to cataclysm.

----------


## _deborrah_

> Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.


Well blue-post says that unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm i'll now upgrade my account to Cataclysm and will give feedback with edit.
If it is going to work it's still huge advantage for ppl going for realm first chef achivement.

----------


## Meursault

I logged in today, after fishing up in arathi/twilight yesterday, and was unable to catch anything but junk.

However, in uldum/tanaris - it still works.

----------


## klumpen

Has anyone found a spot in tanaris/uldum that does not require water walking?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.

_http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/

----------


## klumpen

> Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.
> 
> _http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/


Worked for me in Uldum/Tanaris about 20 minutes ago.

Edit: Although, my account has been upgraded.

----------


## jaysquirrel

Might give it a go, my account is flagged for Cata.

----------


## TooPro.

An uldum fishing spot would be sweet, especially one that doesn't require water walking.

----------


## danbirk

gonna farm this with Mr Fishit, when updated  :Big Grin:

----------


## TooPro.

> gonna farm this with Mr Fishit, when updated


What's the deal with Mr Fishit, has the creater announced a date or anything?

----------


## lighty1

"Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm."


Too bad.  :Frown:

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am an Old Salty with every fishing achievement in this game... this is EPIC.  :Smile: 

Thanks much. +rep

----------


## Koalemos

I've upgraded my account but still catching blanks. Maybe there's a delay to the upgrade?

----------


## Meursault

where are you fishing? Upgrading mine did nothing at Twilight Highlands - still blank/junk - even on the east coast of TH.

Uldum/Hyjal still working though. EU 15:44

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm fishing Tanaris / Uldum at the coords given above (with a water walking elixir). These Fathom Eels are going to be worth a fortune, they're part of the Seafood Magnifique recipe...

PLEASE move this to Elite...

----------


## andr3w_91

I have updated the cataclysm , and i fish at the exact spot where screenshots show me . I get only junk or fail fishing . Can you give me a link for uldum fishing spot so i try that also , ty .

----------


## TooPro.

> I have updated the cataclysm , and i fish at the exact spot where screenshots show me . I get only junk or fail fishing . Can you give me a link for uldum fishing spot so i try that also , ty .


Yeah that's what was happening to me last night in twilight highlands, also when your bobblers..bobbles and you click it just dissapears.

----------


## Meursault

> These Fathom Eels are going to be worth a fortune, they're part of the Seafood Magnifique recipe...
> 
> PLEASE move this to Elite...


IDD! get it moved  :Big Grin:

----------


## panikwow

> screenshot? going on land near that is porting me. are you using water walking?


Yes, that is why I gave a very specific 8 digit location. xx.xx yy.yy

P.s can I get some rep for this? =P

----------


## j005u

My account isn't flagged for Cata but I'm still catching different fish and volatile water. None of the items have descriptions tho. Am I getting some kind of placeholders or is this normal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> P.s can I get some rep for this? =P


I actually came back here to give the coordinate-poster some rep... and I'll still give it to you, but man, never ask for rep on this site. Bad form.

*edit: Actually, I have "given out too much rep in the last 24 hours"... so looks like you're out of luck.

----------


## ashNwagga

Hey signed up just for this as i havnt seen any SS of the tanaris place so i decided to take some incase people are stuck to find it
and i know my paint skeels are bad but it does the job ^^

This SS is where the edge of no man's land is and where to fish, its fundimentals but i added it anyways
Imageshack - 55133864.png

This SS is of the route to get to it as if you hug the wall you get ported out, happened to me a couple times
Imageshack - 23788843.png

SS is of what can be fished up murglesnout, fathom eel, deepsea sage and volatile water (x1 , x2, x3)
Imageshack - 96833315.png

also already been said but coordinates im using are 41.3 87.9

+ please move to elite as its getting quite popular and someones been posting on mmochamp

----------


## WizardTrokair

Confirmed working off the coast of Vashj'ir, coordinates 37.58, 59.51. I got there by starting off the coast of Dun Morogh, around 01.00, 20.00.

----------


## vvvat

for botting in tanaris (41.3 87.9) is good way.just use fly-hack. Fly up over water. And run your favorite fishbot. No need to use elixires or other abilites.

----------


## Meursault

> Confirmed working off the coast of Vashj'ir...


Catching anything different at all?

*edit*
If you get to about 1.0 , 20.00 in dun morogh, as per post above, then just gun it directly west (with fly-hack ofc) then you can beat the fatigue bar when it gets to about fifty percent.

i stopped when the bar disappeared to eb safe, dropped a line in, and hey presto - same fish as from arathi (Algaefin Rockfish) which got hotfixed. I don't look like im close to the coast since im surrounded by mist and cant see much but will upload a screeny shortly.


*edit*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

enjoy!

----------


## companioncubes

Can you get there without flyhack * not familiar with it at all * :S any other coastal spots facing vashyr fishable without fly hack ?

cheers for all the info so far btw much apreaciated !

----------


## Meursault

update*

any nearer than those coordinates on my map and you get ported to a little hut where some Booty Bay fisherman is...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and yes - i suppose the fatigue bar may be a little tighter

----------


## Koalemos

Uldum fishing is working great on my priest. I just macro levitate into my casting button and never worry about sinking.

----------


## frozenthorn

> Confirmed working off the coast of Vashj'ir, coordinates 37.58, 59.51. I got there by starting off the coast of Dun Morogh, around 01.00, 20.00.


Can you confirm what drops in that area?

Uldum > Deepsea Sagefish, Murglesnout, Fathom Eel, Volatile Water
Hyjal > Sharptooth, Striped Lurker, Mountain Trout, Volatile Water
Vashj'ir > ???

----------


## Kou

i've been able to fish out some murglesnout and fathom eel from uldum and my account is not upgraded for cata. Though the drop is extremely low

----------


## Protigee

> i've been able to fish out some murglesnout and fathom eel from uldum and my account is not upgraded for cata. Though the drop is extremely low


Is your fishing 450? Also, use the lure that increases fishing by 150.. _Reallly_ helps. I was able to get a fish on every cast with 550 fishing (from lure)

----------


## Meursault

> Can you confirm what drops in that area?
> 
> Uldum > Deepsea Sagefish, Murglesnout, Fathom Eel, Volatile Water
> Hyjal > Sharptooth, Striped Lurker, Mountain Trout, Volatile Water
> Vashj'ir > ???


Ultimately VJ will drop other more interesting stuff (google Els Anglin) but as I logged out an hour or so ago, Murglesnout and Algaefin only as far as I can see.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Eldarius

Has anyone found a spot to fish up Lavascale Catfish? Need my 90 stam and mastery food!

----------


## Meursault

> Has anyone found a spot to fish up Lavascale Catfish? Need my 90 stam and mastery food!


elsanglin.com/lavascale_catfish.html

Plenty to catch but just not until you can enter uldum & deepholm.
Incidentally, the new fish feasts are BoP, so don't cook em up if you aim to make gold!

----------


## ZaitsEU

can we get Highland Guppy yet ? if yes, then say so  :Wink:

----------


## ichobi

Nice exploit thanks!

----------


## coronaman

> Confirmed working off the coast of Vashj'ir, coordinates 37.58, 59.51. I got there by starting off the coast of Dun Morogh, around 01.00, 20.00.


Nice! The border seems to be around coord 84.3, any further west than that and I've gotten ported. Been able to fish up Murglefish and Algaefin rockfish. Scary part is when huge ass Whale Shark - NPC - World of Warcraft swims by your cursor and you target a boss with 9.7 mil hp. Got closer to him using Crashin' Thrashin' Racer (also handy to find border) and snapped a screen, THAT'S A HUUUUGE FISH!

----------


## Nommy

Doesn't work for me at EU server anymore. I haven't updated my acc to cata yet tho.

Edit: I was at the wrong spot will go back and check again..

----------


## neodiablo2k

Some people are just haters. Someone posted this on wowheads not long ago




> By akmikey82 9 minutes ago (Patch 4.0.3)
> I been catching these in Uldum waters. What I do is go to southern Tanaris coast (Lands End Beach 41, 87), equip water walking and go to edge of Tanaris waters and cast into Uldum waters. Also been catching:
> Fathom Eel - Item - World of Warcraft makes Skewered Eel - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Volatile Water - Item - World of Warcraft new cata profession mat
> Murglesnout - Item - World of Warcraft no current use yet
> Last edited by akmikey82 1 minute ago (Patch 4.0.3)

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Can you get there without flyhack * not familiar with it at all *


Absolutely, I just ran mounted through the fatigue. If you start around 1,20 on the coast you'll make it just fine... but stop before 37.58, 59.51 or you'll hit the port wall. 





> any nearer than those coordinates on my map and you get ported to a little hut where some Booty Bay fisherman is...


That little hut is the infamous Newman's Landing. So glad to see it survived the sundering.  :Smile:

----------


## xago

So basically as far as I know as of right now you can't catch any Lavascale Catfish, Highland Guppy, Blood Shrimp(not fishable I think) or Giant Turtle Tongue(not fishable I think) which u need to get from 490 to 500 cooking skill :S

----------


## asaphelps

> So basically as far as I know as of right now you can't catch any Lavascale Catfish, Highland Guppy, Blood Shrimp(not fishable I think) or Giant Turtle Tongue(not fishable I think) which u need to get from 490 to 500 cooking skill :S


You could try your luck with Crate of Meat from the cooking daily. It only requires level 1 cooking to do so you can do it on alts too.

----------


## rtert

seems to be fixt, just get empty catches now.

----------


## frozenthorn

I think they took the 3 fish primary to cata early cooking and removed them from the game or made them not lootable, it seems to explain the empty catches from the areas around highlands where you could fish them.

I suspect this would make crates of fish useless too, save your tokens till cata if thats your goal.

----------


## Roffi

Seen soooo many of these new fish on AH the 2 past days. ****ing morons.

----------


## frozenthorn

> Can you confirm what drops in that area?
> 
> Uldum > Deepsea Sagefish, Murglesnout, Fathom Eel, Volatile Water
> Hyjal > Sharptooth, Striped Lurker, Mountain Trout, Volatile Water
> Vashj'ir > ???


Got a chance to head out there, can confirm only 2 fish dropping at Vashj'ir, and I didn't get any Volatile Water.

So as of right now, this seems to be all we can farm by fishing, aside from the Waters not much of real value though.

Uldum > Deepsea Sagefish, Murglesnout, Fathom Eel, Volatile Water
Hyjal > Sharptooth, Striped Lurker, Mountain Trout, Volatile Water
Vashj'ir > Murglesnout, Algaefin Rockfish, ?????
Twilight Highlands > Nothing at all, empty loots everywhere in range.

Also just to note, that area where you are ported to if you get too close to Vashj'ir will rape you if you are not in good standing with the Steamwindle Cartel, 2 85 elites reside there to guard the fishing captain and they hurt like a MOFO even on a 277 geared plate character.

----------


## squash1324

Has anyone tried to get outside of Tol Barad and see if they can get there to do any fishing? Would be interesting to see if it's possible.

BTW I've been fishing this for about 12 hours now in Uldum with the Pirox bot (premium access, but not required for the fishbot) and I've gotten about 200 volatile waters, 900 Murglesnout, 250 Fathom Eel, and 550 Deepsea Sagefish with a bunch of grey crap that I auto destroy with loot filter.

----------


## TheBlackLotus

Anyone confirm they still work? been catching junk rarely, but most of the time i just flat out don't get a loot window from the fishing.

*edit* unless the "account flagged for cata" means the ability to make goblin/worgen type flagged for cata, i shouldn't have problems doing it, made the mistake of doing the digital purchase of cata anyways

----------


## Ighox

> Has anyone tried to get outside of Tol Barad and see if they can get there to do any fishing? Would be interesting to see if it's possible.


Tried, and Tol Barad isn't there, I was in the middle of where it's supposed to be on the map but there was nothing there but ocean and I eventually just died from fatigue.

So it's likely completely phased until the 7th or something.

----------


## frozenthorn

> Tried, and Tol Barad isn't there, I was in the middle of where it's supposed to be on the map but there was nothing there but ocean and I eventually just died from fatigue.
> 
> So it's likely completely phased until the 7th or something.


Tried the same, they said it would be a phased thing like most pvp zones, if you manage to get to one without being in the "instance" you find there is really nothing there.

----------


## Xel

Is this still working?

----------


## Meursault

> Is this still working?


I'm at work at the mo and fishing - my bot is still catching in Uldum/Tanaris spot so I guess so  :Big Grin:

----------


## TooPro.

> Has anyone tried to get outside of Tol Barad and see if they can get there to do any fishing? Would be interesting to see if it's possible.
> 
> BTW I've been fishing this for about 12 hours now in Uldum with the Pirox bot (premium access, but not required for the fishbot) and I've gotten about 200 volatile waters, 900 Murglesnout, 250 Fathom Eel, and 550 Deepsea Sagefish with a bunch of grey crap that I auto destroy with loot filter.


What bot would that be?

----------


## frozenthorn

> What bot would that be?


Its been mentioned like 3 times in this thread alone, "PiroxFishBot"

----------


## XaynE

> What bot would that be?


*looks at*
*looks at some more*




> TW I've been fishing this for about 12 hours now in Uldum with the Pirox bot (premium access, but not required for the fishbot) and I've gotten about 200 volatile waters, 900 Murglesnout, 250 Fathom Eel, and 550 Deepsea Sagefish with a bunch of grey crap that I auto destroy with loot filter.





> TW I've been fishing this for about 12 hours now in Uldum with the Pirox bot





> in Uldum with the Pirox bot





> Pirox bot

----------


## n07an

So what do you guys think? Would it be a bad idea using these fish to get realm first Cooking? lol

----------


## balaurul

My first post. Hello everyone. 
Thanks for this. Discovered this in the first day of launch - on coast of "Vash'ir". If you use a water walking potion - and go there over the great sea - fatigue will dissapear when you are close enough. If you bobber - it's in "cata waters' and you are "wotlk waters" ... you can catch cata fish. 

Thanks for this spot though. I was wandering what to doo between 475 and 500 cooking. 

OK now ... for realm first cooking YES DOIT. Why ? 
Because I bought those "meat crates" for 100 gold - from people on my server. To stack MEAT for realm first cooking. If you do that (like me) ... you can get realm first in 1 minute. And it's OK. 
So ... if someone asks - YES it is legal and possible to do realm first in 1 minute. Tell them "I bought alot of meat crates during theese days, and I had the meat and patterns ready".

Thanks for the info you gave me guys over the years. And I wish you all the best.

----------


## Aldun

> My first post. Hello everyone. 
> Thanks for this. Discovered this in the first day of launch - on coast of "Vash'ir". If you use a water walking potion - and go there over the great sea - fatigue will dissapear when you are close enough. If you bobber - it's in "cata waters' and you are "wotlk waters" ... you can catch cata fish. 
> 
> Thanks for this spot though. I was wandering what to doo between 475 and 500 cooking. 
> 
> OK now ... for realm first cooking YES DOIT. Why ? 
> Because I bought those "meat crates" for 100 gold - from people on my server. To stack MEAT for realm first cooking. If you do that (like me) ... you can get realm first in 1 minute. And it's OK. 
> So ... if someone asks - YES it is legal and possible to do realm first in 1 minute. Tell them "I bought alot of meat crates during theese days, and I had the meat and patterns ready".
> 
> Thanks for the info you gave me guys over the years. And I wish you all the best.


What do you mean with meat crates?

----------


## St3ve

I guess he means Crate of Tasty Meat - Item - World of Warcraft

Considering the drop-rates for the meat in this crate, you would need hundreds of those ...
So i would wait at least an hour before doing realm first cooking with these fish

----------


## googlefish

> What do you mean with meat crates?


cooking tokens can buy meat crates with the cata meat in them

----------


## sakyra

what make u so sure that no blizzard employer has donated and has access to elite section? o0 blizzard has so much money, maybe some of the moderators here are from blizz lol

----------


## balaurul

yes I mean those meat crates indeed. Sorry - I am not a native english speaker. 

and yes .. I spent about 4 K gold on those crates until I managed to raise - 40 snake eyes and about 50 giant turtle things needed. From 500 onwards - I have the fish that I got on vash'ir coast like I told you (took me 2 days of fishing those ... bad bad drop rate). 

so I spammed trade that I want to buy those crates for 100 gold ... alot of people sold them to me. The meat drop it's random - so you need alot of them. And you also need to choose the kind of meat to go with - since you will be able to take maximum 4 patterns before launch.

Anyway - it IS totally doable a realm first in the first minute. In a simulation, with "chef's hat" on , making fire, clicking on "create" , leaerning the recipes (simulated cooking crappy fish) ... it will take about 1 minute 30 seconds to MAX. 

Thanks again.

----------


## koolboyz

btw anyone tried opening the crates yet? what did u guys get

----------


## balaurul

there is the entire content found until now on wowhead. Crappy gray item + 2 - 5 pieces of cataclysm meat. Everything used in high level cooking recipes. But you are getting different kinds of meat !! ffs. 

btw, blizzard "hot fixed" the fishing thing (or they said that). I can't find the link anymore with the post ... will keep you informed. 
by "FIXED" ... I mean some blue said : "fishing high level cataclsm fish will not be possible anymore for people that didn't upgrade to cataclysm" .. .. notice the "UPGRADE" word. Basicaly ... you "pay $$$" - you fish whatever you want. If you don't upgrade ... you don't. Nice strategy. So I guess they know all about it ... and they are leaving it like this. I am sure I will doit in the first minute. I don't think they will ban me.

----------


## Aldun

> there is the entire content found until now on wowhead. Crappy gray item + 2 - 5 pieces of cataclysm meat. Everything used in high level cooking recipes. But you are getting different kinds of meat !! ffs. 
> 
> btw, blizzard "hot fixed" the fishing thing (or they said that). I can't find the link anymore with the post ... will keep you informed. 
> by "FIXED" ... I mean some blue said : "fishing high level cataclsm fish will not be possible anymore for people that didn't upgrade to cataclysm" .. .. notice the "UPGRADE" word. Basicaly ... you "pay $$$" - you fish whatever you want. If you don't upgrade ... you don't. Nice strategy. So I guess they know all about it ... and they are leaving it like this. I am sure I will doit in the first minute. I don't think they will ban me.


Actually, I dont have Cata yet and Im able to fish up cata fish.

----------


## TumahaB

As a Hint:
Better sell all your Volatile Waters / Cataclysm Fish before 7th December (:

----------


## balaurul

awesome ! !!! 
Million of thanks !!!
did I mention how much I love you ! I really really needed theese fish.


TumahaB ! -> WHY ????

----------


## companioncubes

Im curious as to how do you fish in uldum ( with piroxbot which im using ) is there a spot on land I missed or else you have to come back drink water walking pot every 10 minutes or so (which gets pretty darn expensive too I ususally fishbot with guildmate DK ect ).

----------


## Protigee

> Im curious as to how do you fish in uldum ( with piroxbot which im using ) is there a spot on land I missed or else you have to come back drink water walking pot every 10 minutes or so.


Waterwalking. Or get a DK / Shaman / Priest.

----------


## koolboyz

anyone managed to get any fishes from twilight highlands yet. seems to be the only thing not working still. even with cata upgrade

----------


## GrecoISU

Ive gotten fish from Uldum and Hyjal. What's everyone doing with their fish?

----------


## TumahaB

> TumahaB ! -> WHY ????


Just follow that hint  :Big Grin: 
You'll be thankful =P

----------


## naxos92

It doesen't work for me. EU - Kazzak. When the "fish" grabs the hook, I right click as normal. But no loot window opens... EDIT: I have 450+110 fishing skill.

----------


## umax

https://i.imgur.com/VnAhy.jpg

Just test in Tanaris/Uldum still works

2 things:

1) DONT go past that line i have added you get ported away
2) i have NOT yet upgraded acc to Cata yet still catching Cata fish regardless of the hotifx
(EU) Servers if that makes a diffrence, Happy fishing!

----------


## Ninite

Doesnt work on EU-Ysondre

Fishing in uldum work !

----------


## ev1

100% Working on Mal'Ganis - US

It's hilarious to see how many people are doing this, the AH is already flooded with new cata fish

----------


## Sethizback

41.7 87.2
Stand on that spot, face Uldum, and fish. Works right now, Deathguard-EU

edit: screenie http://yfrog.com/b5wowscrnshot112710004552j

----------


## fibbb

> As a Hint:
> Better sell all your Volatile Waters / Cataclysm Fish before 7th December (:


mind telling us why?

----------


## roflwoffles

Because he doesn't want any competition on launch day and wants everyone banned.

----------


## SlipperyShaman

62.4, 94.5 Tried that spot and it doesn't seem to work anymore. When the bobber lands in cataclysm fish water it splashes like you caught a fish but when you click on it nothing happens... looks like they hotfixed this one.

----------


## Wish311

SlipperyShaman, where are you trying? Uldum works.

----------


## thunderzz

US-Proudmoore was working, but no more catches as of yesterday i stood there for 30-50 casts nothing!

----------


## mthree

Working for Uldum , from tanaris border. 
And mt Hyjal ( you have to die and res and fly for 5 secs over and over till u get to the location )

----------


## TumahaB

> mind telling us why?





> Because he doesn't want any competition on launch day and wants everyone banned.


No, because I know for 100% that all Cataclysm Items (Fishes, Leather, Volatiles) will be deleted on 6th - 7th December, before Cataclysm goes life.
How I know? Doesn't matter, but my source is save.

----------


## pauk

> No, because I know for 100% that all Cataclysm Items (Fishes, Leather, Volatiles) will be deleted on 6th - 7th December, before Cataclysm goes life.
> How I know? Doesn't matter, but my source is save.


before believing the leecher, look ath the 1 rep he has and the 8 posts.
if he really had good sources he would've contributed something over the past 2 years

----------


## Meursault

> before believing the leecher, look ath the 1 rep he has and the 8 posts.
> if he really had good sources he would've contributed something over the past 2 years


Yes, Im hessitant to believe this blanket cataclysmic deletion, bearing in mind that you are able to 'legally' obtain some items, but hey - perhaps this is a good way of prompting a discussion on how to get around this.

For example, mailing all this stuff to an alt then mailing it back and leaving it in the post ready to cook up? I would be grateful for any other ideas.

Need I remind you Tumaha B - That Blizzard have been quoted as saying

"Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones *unless* the account is upgraded to Cataclysm" - Source

Suggesting that it is fine to catch this stuff?

----------


## TumahaB

> before believing the leecher, look ath the 1 rep he has and the 8 posts.
> if he really had good sources he would've contributed something over the past 2 years


Depends on that I'm mostly active in other Forums and just createt this account this week  :Wink: 




> Need I remind you Tumaha B - That Blizzard have been quoted as saying
> 
> "Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones *unless* the account is upgraded to Cataclysm" - Source


Sure you can fish the fish, I didnt say anything against it.. I just gave the hint that all Cataclysm Profession Items will be deleted before 7th December.
I don't force anybody to believe me. It's your own thing.

----------


## CheeseProphet

> Depends on that I'm mostly active in other Forums and just createt this account this week


Join date 2008. Now that's a lie mate  :Smile:

----------


## xIceZero

> Depends on that I'm mostly active in other Forums and just createt this account this week 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can fish the fish, I didnt say anything against it.. I just gave the hint that all Cataclysm Profession Items will be deleted before 7th December.
> I don't force anybody to believe me. It's your own thing.


Be a man and give us your source then. Perferably a link where we can find a blue saying it.

Someone with 9 posts and 1 rep doesn't really look trustworthy, now does he?

edit: Also, Hyjal falls (south Winterspring) is still giving me Cataclysm fish. There's no way to for me to get back up here (without a priest?), so I'll fish a few inventories full and mail them to my alt.

----------


## GrecoISU

Logging back on now and the launcher is applying some "non critical updates". May be be fixing this.

----------


## Fdasd

> Logging back on now and the launcher is applying some "non critical updates". May be be fixing this.


it was fix for ghost griffin.Cata fish still works.

----------


## frozenthorn

Fishing in Cata zones still working for Uldum, Hyjal and Vashi'jr, as we already know the outline areas of Highlands was hotfixed to offer no loot. I suspect the reason is the fish that come from there were the most vital to getting an early advantage in Cata cooking.

----------


## Clovian

Shows how to get to the uldum fishing spot.

----------


## sakyra

what do the most of you think, will the items beeing removed before cata goes live finally? or is the guy above just talking shit?

and can u fish in tol barad?

----------


## YaroslavWoW

No one knows from the players, unless someone has a friend GM

----------


## Melgo

Thanks a lot for your video.

It seems like if you're following the coast too closely you're bumped out.

Still working EU.

----------


## Meursault

> Fishing in Cata zones still working for Uldum, Hyjal and Vashi'jr, as we already know the outline areas of Highlands was hotfixed to offer no loot. I suspect the reason is the fish that come from there were the most vital to getting an early advantage in Cata cooking.


Nah - level an army of Level 10 alts (like me) to plug the gaps in fishing with Cooking dailys  :Big Grin:

----------


## sakyra

does anyone tryed or know if fishing in tol barad is possible?

----------


## Clovian

> Thanks a lot for your video.
> 
> It seems like if you're following the coast too closely you're bumped out.
> 
> Still working EU.


Yeah I noticed that when I was trying to stand on the coast so I didnt have to use a water walking elixer...kept getting ported.

----------


## Meursault

> does anyone tryed or know if fishing in tol barad is possible?


Tol Barad doesn't exist if you run/fly there - your cursor shows you in the middle of it yet all you can see is sea!

----------


## sakyra

an idea came to my mind: why should blizz fix all the stuff, and make it hard for us too loot fishes, cloth etc. if they're going to delete everything anyway.

----------


## Clovian

> an idea came to my mind: why should blizz fix all the stuff, and make it hard for us too loot fishes, cloth etc. if they're going to delete everything anyway.


Did they wipe the cloth and gear you could farm from in front of karazhan before BC? Nope. Did they wipe the cloth and boes you could farm from Un'goro before lich king? Nope.

The chances are slim that they would do that now.

----------


## sakyra

> Did they wipe the cloth and gear you could farm from in front of karazhan before BC? Nope. Did they wipe the cloth and boes you could farm from Un'goro before lich king? Nope.
> 
> The chances are slim that they would do that now.


you have given me new hope  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clovian

> you have given me new hope


 Keep the faith! And farm, farm like the wind...or something.

----------


## sakyra

and one other, the buff "no mans land" has been reduced to a duration of 0.5seconds right? isnt it possible to compile a program that instantly leaves the party with a makro after getting the buff; 0.5seconds is really long time for a tool to react... maybe this is possible with autoit

----------


## CheeseProphet

> and one other, the buff "no mans land" has been reduced to a duration of 0.5seconds right? isnt it possible to compile a program that instantly leaves the party with a makro after getting the buff; 0.5seconds is really long time for a tool to react... maybe this is possible with autoit


You dont see the buff at all in combat logs

----------


## sakyra

u want me to post a screenshot? u DO see the buff. 

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2...2710160539.jpg

----------


## Roffi

I asked a GM about fishing these new fish before cata and he said "We are taking notes of players acquiring these items before december 7th." 

I smell bans inc.

----------


## InTeNsO87

> I asked a GM about fishing these new fish before cata and he said "We are taking notes of players acquiring these items before december 7th." 
> 
> I smell bans inc.


 screen or fake

----------


## ashNwagga

> I asked a GM about fishing these new fish before cata and he said "We are taking notes of players acquiring these items before december 7th." 
> 
> I smell bans inc.


GM's will always have this kind of attitude if its regarding doing something or gaining items before the actual date your supposed to or other methods of exploits. As stated above, in the past same things have happened and were over looked, and i would not be surprised if the same thing was said back in those days, its what GM's say, its there job, they would not encourage it more.

----------


## Morbent

http://s2.noelshack.com/upload/14060...sans_titre.jpg \o/

----------


## Balthamel

> \o/


Hide the name or the banhammer will hit you really fast

----------


## audiofly

Hello Uldum is currently working fine, im wondering how to get to that place in Mt Hyjal.. i need to fish those to start level my cook when Cata hits.

----------


## sakyra

> http://s2.noelshack.com/uploads/imag...sans_titre.jpg \o/


damn it, thats a lot^^ where are all these come from? vash, uldum and mt only?

----------


## pcigre

Is there any chance to catch Highland Guppy or Lavascale Catfish?

----------


## Meursault

> Is there any chance to catch Highland Guppy or Lavascale Catfish?


Didn't you read the last 11 pages? No chance.

----------


## pcigre

> Didn't you read the last 11 pages? No chance.


I did, and saw that people were writing that at that time wasn't possible.. but couple days passed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> http://s2.noelshack.com/uploads/imag...sans_titre.jpg \o/


GL in ban  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watcher

That's what u get when u start to showoff ^^

----------


## Drazen

I feel sorry for that guys... WildBanWave inc...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morbent

Ban ? :/ I don't care :3

About the fish, they come from Hyjal & Uldum

----------


## sakyra

if theyre going to ban, why did they hotfixed twilight highlands fishing spot? because theyre not going to do anything. otherwise they could let twilight highlands fishable also if theyre going to remove everything anyway.....

----------


## kickazz006

The area south of Uldum (tanaris) is open, and there is a video on it:

YouTube - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: Uldum Fishing Gold Guide Patch 4.0.3a.

----------


## sakyra

> The area south of Uldum (tanaris) is open, and there is a video on it:
> 
> YouTube - World of Warcraft Cataclysm: Uldum Fishing Gold Guide Patch 4.0.3a.


lol old shit is old

----------


## LeetHaxor

> lol old shit is old


not only that but he linked the vid that was in a post earlier in this forum with the same vid... 

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post1989132

----------


## Aldun

> Shows how to get to the uldum fishing spot.


Thanks, added in mainpost

----------


## mdss

> Did they wipe the cloth and gear you could farm from in front of karazhan before BC? Nope. Did they wipe the cloth and boes you could farm from Un'goro before lich king? Nope.
> 
> The chances are slim that they would do that now.


Actually they did wipe my Frostweave Cloth. Also: Uldum seems to be hotfixed. Empty catches now on EU realms.

----------


## Melgo

I confirm : Uldum hotfixed  :Frown: 

Didn't check Hyjal as I have no priest right available.

----------


## jkuzhn

Hyjal hotfixed, I guess they just despawned all pools until release now ^^

----------


## Romulis2000

uldum US servers hotfixed

----------


## yarad3ad

confirmed hotfix for uldum and hyjal on US

----------


## Watcher

Comment removed

----------


## henk1234

> This spot still got easy to farm Mountain Trout School and working after the hotfix they did. How i got here lan method or else xyz. Fotopocket.nl | Gratis Foto's Uploaden en Delen met Iedereen! - Online Image Hosting en Sharing


Comment removed

----------


## CheeseProphet

and the mods forgot to delete the quote? XD

----------


## Nommy

Thank you, managed to get quite some fish.
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5...2910230117.jpg

----------


## Znuff

EU fixed, too.

----------


## Clovian

> Thank you, managed to get quite some fish.
> http://<a href="http://img339.images...230117.jpg</a>


Well now i'd lol hard if all fish were wiped pre-expac.

----------


## inga4u

Woah thats quite some fish
I fished just barely enough to get realm first cooking and then got back to farming savage leather
Btw do you guys think some people will get "after-show" bans because they get the realm first with this?
I mean 1 minute since cata and realm firsts popping all around the servers.. come on

----------


## thunderzz

Proudmoore US Hotfixed like the rest  :Frown:

----------


## GrecoISU

> Woah thats quite some fish
> I fished just barely enough to get realm first cooking and then got back to farming savage leather
> Btw do you guys think some people will get "after-show" bans because they get the realm first with this?
> I mean 1 minute since cata and realm firsts popping all around the servers.. come on


I'm nervous to do realm first because of this thought... But, you could have purchased them off the auction house. I have almost all I need to get realm first cooking. I just don't want to feel the ban hammer.

----------


## frozenthorn

> I have almost all I need to get realm first fishing. I just don't want to feel the ban hammer.


What? I feel like you mean cooking, because afaik fishing will just be the first person that gets the skillups, nothing you can really save up.

----------


## LeetHaxor

> I'm nervous to do realm first because of this thought... But, you could have purchased them off the auction house. I have almost all I need to get *realm first fishing*. I just don't want to feel the ban hammer.


All you need is a pole right? lol

----------


## GrecoISU

> What? I feel like you mean cooking, because afaik fishing will just be the first person that gets the skillups, nothing you can really save up.


Fixed. Yeah, I meant cooking.

----------


## Nuggyy

So are all spots hotfixed now?

----------


## Chozobo

Seems the uldum spot has been hotfixed as of today on my server.

----------


## elliotthehobo

CONFIRMED: Arathi/Twilight Highlands has been fixed as of 11/30 12:56AM (Eastern Time)

I was receiving trash (Well past 450 even with lure), and occasional "empty loot" casts.

----------


## sakyra

> CONFIRMED: Arathi/Twilight Highlands has been fixed as of 11/30 12:56AM (Eastern Time)
> 
> I was receiving trash (Well past 450 even with lure), and occasional "empty loot" casts.


twilight highlands was fixed before wasn it? i couldnt loot anything there since last week. is the south tanaris(uldum) spot fixed aswell ?

----------


## vvvat

yes. tanaris/uldum spot fixed too  :Frown:

----------


## sakyra

> yes. tanaris/uldum spot fixed too


damn it-.- but no one received any bans yet right? on my realm everyone is selling stuff on the AH or spamming /2

----------


## Nuggyy

Your realm is dumb then. I haven't checked hyjal to see if that was fixed yet but I think we're done catching Cataclysm fish as of now.

----------


## sakyra

> Your realm is dumb then.


 :Big Grin: 

i really dont know why no one asked (with a twink account or sth) at the official blizz forums, after all the farming spots are fixed, whether its ok to sell/ buy these new items or not. i wanna see a blue post on this now

----------


## Znuff

Only fishpools work now. And you can only catch 3 to 5 fish out of those pools. Not worth it, unfortunatelly :-(

----------


## balaurul

Hello again.
I confirm the fix even in the great sea neat Vash'ir where I used to fish "Algaefin Rockfish" . I got enough for realm first cook. 
But ... I don't think I need to use them anymore. Like I said on page 5 ... I bought alot of meat crates (crate of tasty meat) ...and I also have now alot of "Basilisk Liver". 

So .. if you don't want to risk a ban.... buy basilisk liver - and the pattern for that one. Make sure you have at least 30. 

If someone asks you - ALL was meat from crates. 
I will use the fish for sure. 

Good luck.

----------


## xxajziegxx

So what type of meat do we need to get when we are trying to go from about 485 to 500? Basilisk Liver?

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------

Who will be doing the Realm First Cooking within the first few minutes of release?

----------


## Meursault

> So what type of meat do we need to get when we are trying to go from about 485 to 500? Basilisk Liver?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------
> 
> Who will be doing the Realm First Cooking within the first few minutes of release?


I Figured:
Striped Lurker 450 > 475
Blood Shrimp OR Giant Turtle Tongue 475 > 500
Sagefish 500 > 525

(Based on WoWHead's Profession List)

Would love any opinions though

*edit* oh and it will be like 1 minute with the Chef's Hat surely?

----------


## googlefish

> I Figured:
> Striped Lurker 450 > 475
> Blood Shrimp OR Giant Turtle Tongue 475 > 500
> Sagefish 500 > 525
> 
> (Based on WoWHead's Profession List)
> 
> Would love any opinions though
> 
> *edit* oh and it will be like 1 minute with the Chef's Hat surely?


Yeh defs first min which is going to mean RNG on who get skill ups on green patterns and who logs in/clicks faster. Cant think of anything else to get a head start. Already know one other person on realm doing this.

----------


## xxajziegxx

Where was the blood shrimp from or the Turtle Tongue?

----------


## frozenthorn

THe problem with the realm first cooking is the first hotfix to highlands, unless you were able to get some of the fish that you need for early cooking around 450 you'll probably have to go out farming, I have lots of the higher level fish but you gota get to the skil to cook it.

----------


## Xaphire

> THe problem with the realm first cooking is the first hotfix to highlands, unless you were able to get some of the fish that you need for early cooking around 450 you'll probably have to go out farming, I have lots of the higher level fish but you gota get to the skil to cook it.


No, to get from 450-490 you can use Striped Lurker, this fish was found at the edge of hyjal, where people were going on there ghost gryphon. The REAL problem is 490-500. This more or less requires crates of meat; so if you're serious, work on those.

----------


## Meursault

> Where was the blood shrimp from or the Turtle Tongue?


Crate of Tasty Meat - Link here to help you out!

----------


## googlefish

Create of meat contains 2-5 of one type of meat (out of a possible 9). All the recipes are available from the vendor. That being said you need many creates so go go alts... 

There was also a guy paying 200 per create on my server and he accepted COD. The creates also contain a gray vendor item. I removed the meat and sent him the create and netted a nice 2400g  :Wink:

----------


## R4ndomizer

The only Problem is to come from 475-500. Its impossibble to do just with fishing, because that one fish(guppy ?) is only caught in TH :-(.

----------


## Meursault

> The only Problem is to come from 475-500. Its impossibble to do just with fishing, because that one fish(guppy ?) is only caught in TH :-(.


This has been discussed already but still, a good reminder for those who won't read the previous 14 pages I suppose.

----------


## Wish311

Just got a 24hr ban.

from	[email protected]
to ************************
date	Thu, Dec 2, 2010
subject	World of Warcraft - Account Action Notification
mailed-by	blizzard.com
signed-by	blizzard.com
hide details 
Greetings,

Account Name: ****
Realm: ******
Character Name: ******

Account Action: 24 Hour Suspension
Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved.

The actions detailed above have been deemed inappropriate for the World of Warcraft by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. For further information, please view the World of Warcraft Policies and Terms of Use Agreement: (<http://www.blizzard.com/support/wowgm/?id=agm01712p>) and (<http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/termsofuse.shtml>).

Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at <http://www.blizzard.com/support/wowaa/>.

Be aware that additional inappropriate actions may result in further disciplinary action, leading up to or including account closure. We thank you in advance for respecting our position.




Regards,

Game Master 
Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment
Blizzard Support <http://www.blizzard.com/support>

----------


## Meursault

Anything that would have given you away? Selling/Buying, discussion with friends or being seen?

----------


## CheeseProphet

One /who and you can get banned...

----------


## PleXi

If you do the first cook of your server by fishing with exploit... it'll take like 3minutes, but if anyone report you, can you take a permaban ?

----------


## polyester

> If you do the first cook of your server by fishing with exploit... it'll take like 3minutes, but if anyone report you, can you take a permaban ?


its possible to get to 525 without fishing and using items available to anyone with cooking.

450 > 475: salted eye (snake eye)/seasoned crab (monstrous claw)/whitecrest gumbo (blood shrimp)
475 > 500: hearty seafood soup (blood shrimp)/tender baked turtle (giant turtle tongue)
500 > 525: basilisk liverdog (basilisk "liver")/beer-based crocolisk (crocolisk tail)/crocolisk au gratin (crocolisk tail)/grilled dragon (dragon flank)

all the mats are available from crate of tasty meat (org/sw cooking daily, 2 tokens each). expensive, but possible.

----------


## FHW

Just given a 24 hour ban for bug exploitation for catching (literally) EIGHT fish on the border of uldum a few days ago. Didn't sell them, didn't talk about it to anyone.

----------


## madheinrichs

I have about... 300 of one fish, 160 of one fish and 160 of the other and around 90 volatile water. I fished them all up in Uldum.
I mailed them to my alt and then clicked return. I'm too scared to open them and find how many of which fish I have... I caught: Murglesnout, Fathom Eel and Deepsea Sagefish.
No bans yet and it's been around 3-4 days.
I have 'gloated' about me having caught cata stuff in gchat.

----------


## Meursault

This has got me worried so I have now sourced 3 stacks of each meat available from cooking daily. I aim to make Whitecrest Gumbo, Tender Baked Turtle and Basilisk Liverdog.

I am unsure as to whether to just delete all the fish I have, full bank with a few hundred of each + 200 volatiles - It will be interesting to see if any other bans come through in the next couple of days. I could probably take a 24hr ban, provided they meter it out well before the 7th but would obviously prefer to avoid this. Is posting them to myself likely to avoid deletion tactics? Can another account be banned for just having them?

To make matters (potentially) worse, I also have a thousand or so Savage Leather. Please can people report bans as above? I will keep you updated on my account situation. cheers ~M

----------


## TumahaB

> Just got a 24hr ban.
> 
> from	[email protected]
> to ************************
> date	Thu, Dec 2, 2010
> subject	World of Warcraft - Account Action Notification
> mailed-by	blizzard.com
> signed-by	blizzard.com
> hide details 
> ...


When did you enter the forbidden area? I guess it has been Winterspring/Azshara => Hyjal?

----------


## Watcher

Ofc blizzard will ban a few ppl but a lot of ppl on my server got their hands on this items. And don't see them all getting banned as i am now on 9 tabs full with stuff. Would not look weird if some if this copy past banned letters are from blizzard them self to apply scare tactics and have ppl delete the stuff them self. No way in hell i am deleting my stuff from all the time i put in

----------


## pcigre

Got 24h ban... I fished around 50 in Uldum, 75 in hyjal. didn't sell, trade, mail nor talked to anyone in game. So they probably just searched who has it. Will check with friend who also did it at almost same time when I did, did he got ban.

----------


## arcadiaware

So far nothing happened to me. I only fished near Hyjal though.

----------


## pcigre

> Got 24h ban... I fished around 50 in Uldum, 75 in hyjal. didn't sell, trade, mail nor talked to anyone in game. So they probably just searched who has it. Will check with friend who also did it at almost same time when I did, did he got ban.


Friend isn't banned, so maybe its just random, not scripted to ban all that were fishing.

----------


## 01dan

I also got a 24 hour ban on both of my accounts. One which I actually used to enter Uldum and Hyjal while my other account (main) never set foot into these zones. I just traded them to my main account from my alt account and yet I still copped a ban on both for 24hrs. 

Im guessing theyre somehow cracking down on ppl who have Cata items. Anyone else have this happen aswell?

----------


## pcigre

So other account is banned just because it had items? Hard to believe in that... if its true, blizzard shouldn't do it. Same goes for people that got it from AH.

----------


## 01dan

Yep. Both of my accounts have a 24hr ban on them which is BS.

----------


## PleXi

I've fish more than 3 tab guild in uldum, TH and hyjal with fishbot. NO BAN

But, if i cook with that stuff and do the first cook of my serv in 3 minutes... a lot of ppl will report and the mj can watch that i fish from restricted area, isn't he?

----------


## XaynE

> Yep. Both of my accounts have a 24hr ban on them which is BS.


 Are both your accounts on the same Battle.net account?

----------


## Meursault

> I've fish more than 3 tab guild in uldum, TH and hyjal with fishbot. NO BAN
> 
> But, if i cook with that stuff and do the first cook of my serv in 3 minutes... a lot of ppl will report and the mj can watch that i fish from restricted area, isn't he?


QUICK! Buy Meat! On my server all those mats are costing up to 100g per item though. I hope you will forgive me for not mentioning which server.

----------


## xxajziegxx

For the people that got banned, how long did it take to receive the ban from the time you fished?

----------


## pcigre

> For the people that got banned, how long did it take to receive the ban from the time you fished?


3 or 4 days i think.

----------


## xxajziegxx

If a ban is coming, it better come soon lol

----------


## kickasskid54

There is no point in this, they are removing all cata items at launch anyways to prevent any AH exploitation.

----------


## xxajziegxx

Blue post or confirmation please

----------


## Watcher

> If a ban is coming, it better come soon lol


i lol'd  :Frown:

----------


## nbibeau3132

Well, all three of my accounts were suspended this morning for the same reasons posted above:
Account Action: 24 Hour Suspension
Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved
All three accounts received the same e-mail, just with different account/character names. On one toon I fished the coastal waters of Uldum, on another the Hyjal pond. The third account did no fishing anywhere, but handled some of the fish to put into a gbank tab. I don't believe I abused any in-game mechanics on that account, but what can you do? This is a risk you knowingly take when following any instructions in the "Exploit" section of this site. It's only a 24 hr ban, so I'm not too worried about it. No realm first cook for me. =/

p.s. Thanks all for posting various exploits. Keep up the good work!

----------


## xxajziegxx

> Well, all three of my accounts were suspended this morning for the same reasons posted above:
> Account Action: 24 Hour Suspension
> Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
> Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved
> All three accounts received the same e-mail, just with different account/character names. On one toon I fished the coastal waters of Uldum, on another the Hyjal pond. The third account did no fishing anywhere, but handled some of the fish to put into a gbank tab. I don't believe I abused any in-game mechanics on that account, but what can you do? This is a risk you knowingly take when following any instructions in the "Exploit" section of this site. It's only a 24 hr ban, so I'm not too worried about it. No realm first cook for me. =/
> 
> p.s. Thanks all for posting various exploits. Keep up the good work!


When did you last fish there and the ban happened this morning?

----------


## nezrof

watch out, got suspended doing it and they fixed it cannot loot fish anymore like in twilight highland.

----------


## Wish311

I only fished in uldum from Tanaris side. Oh well It's only 24 hours.

----------


## nbibeau3132

> When did you last fish there and the ban happened this morning?


I last fished there on Tuesday. I was fishing when the spots were hotfixed.

----------


## St3ve

Has anyone of you deleted the cataclysm fish or do you still wait for tuesday and try the realmfirst with them?
I have bought all meat (from the crates) needed to go from 450-525 but still have the fish in my bank ... don't want to destroy them, they actually took time to catch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuggyy

Account Action: 24 Hour Suspension
Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All 
goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved.


I didnt enter any new zone at all.

----------


## TumahaB

Did you receive any new Items?
Volatile Water?
Savaged Leather?
Fish?

----------


## pallet

Account Action: 24 Hour Suspension
Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All 
goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved.

I think blizzard counts the exploit fishing as a accsessing expansion content so that exlains everyones ban if u havent axtually been in any new content. 

Anyways. I talked to my dear friend today and he told me he got suspended by fishing cata fish and he told me all about it. I dont know if all is totaly true since i dont have screens or anything but il share with you since its kinda interesting i guess.

my friend fished up like 30 stacks of different fishes and got a 24 ban the day after, The same day as the suspension he went on another acc and fished but this time he used the mailbox to send the fish back and forth to his charachter, that made him get suspended again, obviously blizzard is scanning the boxes?. Stuborn as he is, he bought wowtime on a old account so he could talk to a GM about how people get the new cataclysm fish. They chit chated a bit. I dont know if this is 100% true but then the gm GM had told him this: 
Accessing expansion goods in any way is forbidden. We at blizzard already know of this problem and working on it as we speek. Anything else i can help you with?

Then he said something like: Yes actually i want to ask you one thing more, ive heard people are hiding fishes and other items in guildbanks, mailboxes and etc. How can you know whos goods it is?like if people keep sending them around in mailboxes etc?
The gm had then said something like: 
I cant tell you how. But we are working on this and if we find expansion goods they will be removed and the account holder suspended bla bla.

Me myself have fished quite much since last week untill hotfixes and i have done the same way, but after i mailed it back ive trashed up my mailbox with shit like gems and greens etc so you cant see my boxes with fish on the first page of my mailbox. I havent been suspended. 

So from this im just curious in how blizzard work on this problem, do they random scan people? are they checking loggs from the places it has been able to fish or how do they really find thoose people who has obtained cata goods? I dont really know but i think my way to "hide" goods has been successful. I have 3 friends who has done the same way and they havent been suspended either.

I hope this wasnt to shabby to read, gl out there and keep up the good job  :Smile:

----------


## ElcyionLacar

Actually this would be a pretty easy thing to do with a script.
As I'm sure most of you are aware all of the content of wow is on a database.
Each item has a unique ID tag (wowhead infact uses these numbers to track items as well).
Also your character, bags, mail boxes, ah transactions, are all stored on the database.

All blizzard needs to do with regards to currently holding exploited items is
- Run search on player accounts for all cata items (say Items 10000 - 12000)
- Any account currently holding an item receives a 24 hr ban and automated email
- Items removed
- As this has never happened to me they may also possibly check your auction history to see if you profited from the item.

Tricks like filling your bags with other items, or trying to swap the items to other accounts, won't work as they aren't looking at bags or items, they are just doing an automated sweep of numbers.

----------


## Anotherfox

As the script is being run by item number, the logical answer would be to turn the stacks of fish into something else.

Confused?

Try wrapping it in paper! It would effectively turn the fish into Item #5042

----------


## 01dan

The one thing I dont understand is how theyre going about scanning for these items. On my main account that I got a 24hr ban, in the email WoW has my main toon as the reason for getting the ban when in fact he never had any fish/items on him at all nor did he ever handle any... I stored all my items on a lowbie alt but on the same account.

----------


## Etherea

> As the script is being run by item number, the logical answer would be to turn the stacks of fish into something else.
> 
> Confused?
> 
> Try wrapping it in paper! It would effectively turn the fish into Item #5042


Unfortunately you cannot wrap stackable items =(. However, you could do this to hide your greens.

----------


## mitchy912

> As the script is being run by item number, the logical answer would be to turn the stacks of fish into something else.
> 
> Confused?
> 
> Try wrapping it in paper! It would effectively turn the fish into Item #5042



OMG GENIUS? 

will that work? lol

Edit: nope just tried, can't wrap stackable items  :Frown:

----------


## Duplicity

> Actually this would be a pretty easy thing to do with a script.
> As I'm sure most of you are aware all of the content of wow is on a database.
> Each item has a unique ID tag (wowhead infact uses these numbers to track items as well).
> Also your character, bags, mail boxes, ah transactions, are all stored on the database.
> 
> All blizzard needs to do with regards to currently holding exploited items is
> - Run search on player accounts for all cata items (say Items 10000 - 12000)
> - Any account currently holding an item receives a 24 hr ban and automated email
> - Items removed
> ...


They can't do that. You can get Cata cooking items legitly by dailies. Then that means they would ban a lot of people who got their cooking materials legit.

----------


## ElcyionLacar

But those are finite right? 
It takes a little extra effort to change a query over to ignore certain numbers but not all that hard. 
Search: Items Range = 10000 < 20000 ignore (12000, 14000, 14200)

When it comes to searching information within a database all you need is a little tenacity and you can find pretty much anything.
Also it's possible there is a flag against the item (unlikely as this would increase the DBs size which would quickly add up) to indicate the method it was gained.

An while it would be cool if wrapping greens in paper would work, the new item is still flagged with its contents otherwise the game wouldn't be able to 'unwrap' the gift.

----------


## andy012345

Could just remove items with "cata only account" flag.

This appears to be fixed in today's hotfixes, high level fishing are now flagged as obtainable by only cataclysm flagged accounts.

----------


## Xaphire

> But those are finite right? 
> It takes a little extra effort to change a query over to ignore certain numbers but not all that hard. 
> Search: Items Range = 10000 < 20000 ignore (12000, 14000, 14200)
> 
> When it comes to searching information within a database all you need is a little tenacity and you can find pretty much anything.
> Also it's possible there is a flag against the item (unlikely as this would increase the DBs size which would quickly add up) to indicate the method it was gained.
> 
> An while it would be cool if wrapping greens in paper would work, the new item is still flagged with its contents otherwise the game wouldn't be able to 'unwrap' the gift.


No, they are not really 'finite'. Since people buy the crates from others aswell. 

Allthough your idea is right, atleast.. they could filter on FISH. 

Glad i haven't fished any  :Smile:

----------


## pcigre

> Friend isn't banned, so maybe its just random, not scripted to ban all that were fishing.


Well, looks like he also got ban today.

----------


## Aldun

Teehee, 24h ban.

----------


## 01dan

> They can't do that. You can get Cata cooking items legitly by dailies. Then that means they would ban a lot of people who got their cooking materials legit.


Logged in to find all my fishing bags/cooking crates/cooking patterns that I had obtained by doing dailies had been removed aswell. Dont even think Im gonna waste my time trying to get any of it back as I doubt I even will.

----------


## Meursault

> Logged in to find all my fishing bags/cooking crates/cooking patterns that I had obtained by doing dailies had been removed aswell. Dont even think Im gonna waste my time trying to get any of it back as I doubt I even will.


NOWAI! That's ba(n)g out of order! Are they allowed to do that?

...and before anybody chimes in with 'it's laik blizz dude - they do what they want' - they totally shouldn't remove other items? I've spent a bomb on crates/meat and the recipes took 9 days!

----------


## LeetHaxor

> Logged in to find all my fishing bags/cooking crates/cooking patterns that I had obtained by doing dailies had been removed aswell. Dont even think Im gonna waste my time trying to get any of it back as I doubt I even will.


I just logged in and I have everything, and if they deleted patterns it would totally screw everyone over, since you can only have 10 cooking awards...

----------


## Reload00

I found all items i had sent to my main which i farmed for 3-4 hours in Hyjal with the mc-cyclone trick, were gone from my mailbox, but not some items i got in AQ-uldum place that i had sent to my other alt. Which is kinda weird, thought they wouldve deleted everything once they started... So not sure, might be someone reported me when they saw me in Hyjal and they only deleted the items that i gathered that day.
Plus i still have a banktab full of fishes which i got 2-3 days before the Hyjal items. Hmm, any thoughts about this? Didn't receive a ban nor anything. Nor a warning, not even a footprint that they did take any action...

----------


## pcigre

> I found all items i had sent to my main which i farmed for 3-4 hours in Hyjal with the mc-cyclone trick, were gone from my mailbox, but not some items i got in AQ-uldum place that i had sent to my other alt. Which is kinda weird, thought they wouldve deleted everything once they started... So not sure, might be someone reported me when they saw me in Hyjal and they only deleted the items that i gathered that day.
> Plus i still have a banktab full of fishes which i got 2-3 days before the Hyjal items. Hmm, any thoughts about this? Didn't receive a ban nor anything. Nor a warning, not even a footprint that they did take any action...


us or eu? eu bans are coming later than us.

----------


## XaynE

Hmm, if you keep the cata stuff in a guild bank, whether it be your own g-bank or not, could they trace it back to you? Could they even see if you have it in the guild bank?

----------


## Clearea

-Sad Face-

----------


## sakyra

> us or eu? eu bans are coming later than us.


how much later do these bans come? i fished last weekend (sunday) still received no ban. i had one new cloth and one new stone, which my friend traded me after his hyjal trip on the first day when 4.0.3a went life but i deleted that yesterday. i only fished @tanaris(uldum border) i didnt sell anythink on the AH or tryed to sell it in the trade chat. its in my inventory since last sunday.
how high is the chance of getting a ban? is it more safe to delete all the fish?

and @pcigre: please tell us if youre playing EU or US. 


Anyone from EU received ban yet??

My Accounts is a catacylsm account already, payed for the update about 3 weeks ago, money is gone from my bank account and it says "completely upgraded" in the account interface.

----------


## Argoss

After my server restart all my fish is gone except 1 stack !!!! No ban.

----------


## sakyra

> After my server restart all my fish is gone except 1 stack !!!! No ban.


eu or us? tell us

----------


## SadPanda

i still got all my fishies,  :Smile:  no bans either, this is on EU

----------


## Argoss

> eu or us? tell us


 on US server

----------


## sakyra

> i still got all my fishies,  no bans either, this is on EU


damn i want to keep the stuff. i already paid for cataclysm, my money is gone they can already use it why i'm not allowed to use the software i payed for aswell. kinda weird

----------


## amzeus

the wrapping idea doesn't work "cant wrap stackable items"

still got all my items here (EU)

----------


## Koalemos

Small patch today and all fish/leather are gone from my gbank and bags.

----------


## chir0x

Pathetic if Blizzard really bans the guys fishing in Tanaris, instead of fixing this before the Patch goes live Blizzard seems to be quite incompetent. I would understand this if you were exploiting bugs like the Levitate one but this is just stupid.

----------


## DaChris

Still got all my fish and other items fished up in Uldum and Hijal (EU) - Wasnt sure if I would get banned so opened a ticket.... The results suprised me. Especially as bugging was necessary to fish in Hijal

http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/o...0_121058-1.jpg

----------


## Koalemos

> Greetings,
> 
> Account Name: WoW1
> Realm: 
> Character Name: 
> 
> During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time. 
> 
> Our current policies regarding scammed items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.
> ...


filler......

----------


## Razzaxius

"Crafty players again found a way to catch Cataclysm fish. Crafty designers have made this impossible without a Cataclysm key attached to a player’s account."

Could this mean that people who already bought a digital download of Cataclysm and upgraded their account can fish again in the Cataclysm spots?

----------


## Argoss

> "Crafty players again found a way to catch Cataclysm fish. Crafty designers have made this impossible without a Cataclysm key attached to a player’s account."
> 
> Could this mean that people who already bought a digital download of Cataclysm and upgraded their account can fish again in the Cataclysm spots?


I had bought a digital download of Cataclysm first day it was available !!! And today all fishes was removed from my Alt guild bank. except 1 stack  :Smile:

----------


## YaroslavWoW

> "Crafty players again found a way to catch Cataclysm fish. Crafty designers have made this *impossible* without a Cataclysm key attached to a player’s account."
> 
> Could this mean that people who already bought a digital download of Cataclysm and upgraded their account can fish again in the Cataclysm spots?


 /facepalm , no.

Also, cata key refers to be actually having your account beeing Cata (which all accs who payed will be from 7th Dec)

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




> filler......


awesome comment mate ! /bravo

----------


## Proceed

Hi everyone,

I know someone who recieved a warning because he tried to sell the fish via auctions, of course all fish was removed from his account, which was upgraded to Cata.

As soon as I wasn't able to catch fish in Hyjal anymore, and I was there just as it happened, I sent all fish per mail to one of my twinks and opened it, so I was not notified that there was unread mail.

I guess that most of the people who were/are caught were trying to sell the fish.

I'm playing on an EU-server.

Cheers

----------


## Reload00

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know someone who recieved a warning because he tried to sell the fish via auctions, of course all fish was removed from his account, which was upgraded to Cata.
> 
> As soon as I wasn't able to catch fish in Hyjal anymore, and I was there just as it happened, I sent all fish per mail to one of my twinks and opened it, so I was not notified that there was unread mail.
> 
> I guess that most of the people who were/are caught were trying to sell the fish.
> 
> I'm playing on an EU-server.
> ...


I did this very same thing, "opened" the mail so it didn't say "new mail" on my character, but randomly one day they were gone, but not another smaller package of items i had to a different character. I'm seriously hoping they won't decide to ban me for 24h 1 day before launch. Or 72h 3 days before launch, either way so that i can't start playing immediately at 01:01 (Finnish time).

----------


## Mr.Bob

Server: EU
Fished: Hyjal/Uldum
Methods: Pirox Fishbot
Fished alone - No Trade - No AH
Transactions: Fished with Main !Char!, sent to Twink !Char!
Status: All Fish there. No Bann

----------


## XaynE

I've an idea: Buy a completely new "vanilla" account for 5.99 (or whatever the price is) and make a character there with a guild bank and store the fish/other goods there! Then you don't risk a ban on your main account atleast. Well, that is if they can't trace the goods BACK to you.. And by the way, if you've fished stuff yourself, it can be seen on your Armory profile in the Recent Activity feed. Example: "Completed step [Striped Lurker] of achievement [The Limnologist]."

----------


## puppychow

They are slowly going through server by server and removing all the fish, it doesn't really matter what you do to "hide" them they are being taken out - mailbox, AH, opened, unopened, alts, etc. All of mine were removed from various alts in banks, AH, mailbox, etc and also the ones I sold and emailed to friends - so far haven't received a ban yet, hope I don't. Blizzard does take their time with bans though, the people still farming in Uldum are just dumb.

----------


## sakyra

> They are slowly going through server by server and removing all the fish, it doesn't really matter what you do to "hide" them they are being taken out - mailbox, AH, opened, unopened, alts, etc. All of mine were removed from various alts in banks, AH, mailbox, etc and also the ones I sold and emailed to friends - so far haven't received a ban yet, hope I don't. Blizzard does take their time with bans though, the people still farming in Uldum are just dumb.


proof? dont talk shit like that; 3 damn days till cataclysm and its weekend now, u really think theyre working through every server just to delete theses few fish? they cant ban u for something u did about 10 days ago.... right now they just want to make ppl nervous...

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Still got all my fish and other items fished up in Uldum and Hijal (EU) - Wasnt sure if I would get banned so opened a ticket.... The results suprised me. Especially as bugging was necessary to fish in Hijal
> 
> http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/o...0_121058-1.jpg


Now this I find fascinating. We know GM results may vary... but seeing this SS does make me wonder about doing the same thing...

----------


## mitchy912

Today, actually about 5 minutes ago I logged on and all my fish was gone. I didn't get a ban but all the fish is gone... anyone else?\

Edit: I logged into the toon with all my leathers and they are still here.

----------


## audiofly

Yes my cata fish are now gone, i recieved this:


Greetings,

Account Name: 
Realm: --------
Character Name: -------
Guild: -----
During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time. 

Our current policies regarding scammed items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.


Regards,


I sended to an alt... i hope i dont get a ban.

----------


## Pantho

I have not been banned yet.

I sent them all to my RAF account, neither banned. Around 20-30 stacks of uldum fish using pirox fishbot.

----------


## aiky

Is this on EU or US servers ?

----------


## dragonassasin

Well I'm on US. I would say the server I was on but i never saw anyone farming the leather but me.

----------


## Rantsi

> They are slowly going through server by server and removing all the fish, it doesn't really matter what you do to "hide" them they are being taken out - mailbox, AH, opened, unopened, alts, etc. All of mine were removed from various alts in banks, AH, mailbox, etc and also the ones I sold and emailed to friends - so far haven't received a ban yet, hope I don't.


i would like to see some proof instead of hearing it from some people who got none.

. EU here with full bank of fishes and volative water, they still havent removed mine atleast.


And heres some rep to Aldun!

----------


## LeetHaxor

I just logged on and I still have all my fish and volatile water.

Fished out of Hyjal and Uldum, only 2 others that I know of on the server fished in either place, as they put them on the AH.

----------


## Stadenko

I'm just guessing here but I'd be willing to bet blizzard is punishing those who used the griffin, levitate or any other tricks to get to spots where they could fish, and not bothering the people who just simply water walked or hugged a wall to get to the edge of no-mans land and cast into cata zones.

I personally am one of the people who just strolled up and cast into Twilight Highlands from Arathi Highlands, and Uldum from Tanaris. I'd be bummed if they took my fish, but I'd be furious if they gave me a ban.

----------


## Proceed

> Account Action: 24 Hour Suspension
> Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
> Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved.


Just got this 20 mins ago, 
I was flying to Dalaran and went smoking, as I came back i was banned.
Fished in Uldum and Hyjal last Sunday + Monday, fish was sent to a twink, mail was opened to have no unread mail notification.
I did the cooking daily in Orgirmmar before.
Only one person knew about that fishing, and I really doubt that he reported me.
Not tired to sell it.
EU - server .

EDIT:
I'm on a German server, but my client is English and I recieved a message from the "English Game Maser Team", if that matters.




> Regards,
> 
> English Game Master Team
> Blizzard Europe



Cheers Proceed

----------


## Omaha303

I multibox, and while doing some lowbie quest on one account, I saw that a toon from my 2nd account logged in... I inmediatedly tried to log on but I got the message "A character with that name already exists". So I tried a few more times and finally log in, ran to my bank and all of my fish was gone. Additionally there was an in game message from Customer Suppport with subject " Blizzard Customer Service" saying:

"Thank you for taking the time to contact the World of Warcraft Game Master department. A response has been sent in regards to your petition to your registered e-mail address.If you have not yet received a response after some time please visit your account management webpage..."

No line about a ban or something, so I hope no ban get me. BTW, im on a US server.

EDIT: Well and the same email that others got just arrived:

Greetings,

Account Name: ------
Realm: -------
Character Name: ------
Guild: ----

During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time. 

Our current policies regarding exploitive items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.


Game Master ------
Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment

----------


## polyester

got all my fish/volatiles removed, no suspension. same email as the post before me. all my fish were from 5 minutes of fishing TH before it got hotfixed, the rest was water walking fishing tanaris > uldum.

----------


## Forsak3n

still have all my fish+leather, posted some people in /w. im on EU German server and only 3 days left ^_^ hopefully they wont remove it

----------


## kipto

Greetings ****,

Account Name: ***
Realm: ***
Character Name: **/**

During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time.

Our current policies regarding exploitive items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.


No ban, but items removed from alt & main  :Frown:  
Wonder if people had items deleted if they were in the mail, but not yet opened.

----------


## LeetHaxor

> Greetings ****,
> 
> Account Name: ***
> Realm: ***
> Character Name: **/**
> 
> During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time.
> 
> Our current policies regarding exploitive items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.
> ...


I still have all mine, just mailed some to my main from my bank.

If a ban/item removal comes through our server I'll let you know if they're gone.

I also sent some gold with it, so I'm guessing they would take the gold out as well, but I'll just have to wait and see.

----------


## Chozobo

Anyone knows if staying logged in your account 24/7 would prevent item removal? I do know that GMs require access to your account and need to log in it before doing anything. I've seen it happen many times, like when you make a ticket and GMs ask you to log out while they fix your problem. I have some items on a second account that is left open all the time and so far nothing has happened.

----------


## LeetHaxor

> Anyone knows if staying logged in your account 24/7 would prevent item removal? I do know that GMs require access to your account and need to log in it before doing anything. I've seen it happen many times, like when you make a ticket and GMs ask you to log out while they fix your problem. I have some items on a second account that is left open all the time and so far nothing has happened.


Just logged off for about 15-20 mins, still no ban and I have all the items.

Maybe they'll do something during the restarts? Hopefully not though.

----------


## fibbb

> Anyone knows if staying logged in your account 24/7 would prevent item removal?


not true they removed mine while i was online  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit: I got the same email as several others, items removed but no ban.

----------


## Fdasd

Sold fish on the 10,000 gold plus 20 stacks in the bank and no ban yet

----------


## ragnarrok

I had the same experience with others. They are making a sweep on each and every single realm as we speak right now.
All fishes and leathers were removed even when I was online but didn't get the banhammer.

What is interesting is that I actually saw my other toons went online and then went offline secs after. During that time /who did not return my characters. That was about the same time an email was sent notifying me possessing items that I should not have gotten.

Quite a scare, I thought I was being hacked.  :EEK!:

----------


## Reload00

> I had the same experience with others. They are making a sweep on each and every single realm as we speak right now.
> All fishes and leathers were removed even when I was online but didn't get the banhammer.
> 
> What is interesting is that I actually saw my other toons went online and then went offline secs after. During that time /who did not return my characters. That was about the same time an email was sent notifying me possessing items that I should not have gotten.
> 
> Quite a scare, I thought I was being hacked.


 So this means that somehow you are able to log your other characters while being online on others. Hmm, someone figure out how  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also, woke up today to find my whole banktab of cata fish gone.

----------


## Anonie

I got the same email as above. And just checked the bank, but ALOT of it is still there O_O.

They probably found the stuff that was in the mailbox. fml.

----------


## ragnarrok

> I got the same email as above. And just checked the bank, but ALOT of it is still there O_O.
> 
> They probably found the stuff that was in the mailbox. fml.


In my case, they removed all inappropriate contents in bags, banks, mails and guild bank. It's pretty thorough.
Oh well, back to food crate solution for 525 cooking.

----------


## Proceed

> Anyone knows if staying logged in your account 24/7 would prevent item removal? I do know that GMs require access to your account and need to log in it before doing anything. I've seen it happen many times, like when you make a ticket and GMs ask you to log out while they fix your problem. I have some items on a second account that is left open all the time and so far nothing has happened.


I was logged in when i recieved the ban, just was disconnected and not able to log in anymore !

----------


## jdubowned

People getting banned for fishing did you use unstuck or did you levitate in Winterspring? or neither i.e. Uldum water walking.

----------


## LeetHaxor

After server reset, still have my fish, no emails/mails/ban or anything of the sort.

----------


## Alexsis31

Just got banned while playing, looks like the 24h account suspension but no email received yet.
(EU Server fished in Hyal with Levitate and Uldum, mailed stuff to an alt)
Edit: got mail, 24H xD

----------


## Legendscape

When I logged in today got mail from blizzard and my fishes have been deleted. Well at least I didn't get ban  :Smile:

----------


## inga4u

I still have my stuff but all this "my stuff is gone" is killing me D=

----------


## Proceed

> People getting banned for fishing did you use unstuck or did you levitate in Winterspring? or neither i.e. Uldum water walking.


Unstuck in Winterspring.
Water walking in Tanaris.

----------


## neilneil123

Got banned today for 


> Offense: Entered and gained goods in a forbidden area
> Details: Accessed expansion content through abuse use of game mechanics. All goods gained from these areas have been removed from the characters involved.


Yet I haven't fished in nearly a week now so it seems they are catching up with people.
1 question I have though, although they said they have remove my items, I have made nearly 13k gold selling these items and since I can't log into the game atm can anyone tell me if they will be removing my gold earned via selling these fish??

----------


## _deborrah_

> Got banned today for 
> Yet I haven't fished in nearly a week now so it seems they are catching up with people.
> 1 question I have though, although they said they have remove my items, I have made nearly 13k gold selling these items and since I can't log into the game atm can anyone tell me if they will be removing my gold earned via selling these fish??


You can check from mobile armory

----------


## pcigre

> You can check from mobile armory


So you can access wow remote even if banned?

----------


## LeetHaxor

I'm just hoping that if I do get banned, it comes sooner than later, as I'd hate to be banned when Cata comes out...

----------


## neilneil123

From what I can tell, if you've fished Cata fish there's a *good/high* chance of a 24H ban (provided its your 1st ban, could be longer or permenant) and if you've brought these items or handled them in anyway (traded, mailed, etc..) there's a smaller chance, but very much so still a good chance of a ban. Bare in mind it took them about 5-6 days after I last fished and about 2 weeks from when I first fished to recieve my ban. So for eg. if you first fished these up 3 days ago you could still be waiting 11 days before you get a ban, unless your lucky enough to not recieve any ban  :Smile: 
Good luck to you guys, learned my lesson :Smile:  and like "LeetHaxor" says, better you get a ban now rather than when Cata goes live.

----------


## noobschoolbus

> During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time. 
> 
> Our current policies regarding exploitive items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.


The items deleted were in READ mail on my alt. However, I can confirm that Cata fish inside READ mail with a different subject name were not deleted. Example: put a stack of Frostweave Cloth in 1st so the subject is changed to "Frostweave Cloth", then add your Cata fish. Read the mail, but leave it in the mailbox. These should be safe.

I received no ban, but almost all fish were taken away.

----------


## LeetHaxor

> From what I can tell, if you've fished Cata fish there's a *good/high* chance of a 24H ban (provided its your 1st ban, could be longer or permenant) and if you've brought these items or handled them in anyway (traded, mailed, etc..) there's a smaller chance, but very much so still a good chance of a ban. Bare in mind it took them about 5-6 days after I last fished and about 2 weeks from when I first fished to recieve my ban. So for eg. if you first fished these up 3 days ago you could still be waiting 11 days before you get a ban, unless your lucky enough to not recieve any ban 
> Good luck to you guys, learned my lesson and like "LeetHaxor" says, better you get a ban now rather than when Cata goes live.


Not saying you're wrong, but I don't see why they would wait 2 weeks after you first fished, if it was that way, you could carry the fish into cata and still get server first cooking or w/e, and then the fish would actually be available anyway. I'm sure they could tell if you got it before cata, but it would seem silly to ban someone for obtaining something earlier (and making no profit) that would be available to everyone. But I suppose it still makes sense as you obtained it before it was available.

----------


## Razzaxius

Does anyone know where we can train the new fishing skill to 525? Where can we find the trainer when cata goes live?

----------


## Rantsi

> Does anyone know where we can train the new fishing skill to 525? Where can we find the trainer when cata goes live?


just talk to fishing trainer in OG that will do.

----------


## Razzaxius

> just talk to fishing trainer in OG that will do.


Cooking aswell? Just in orgrimmar?

----------


## Rantsi

> Cooking aswell? Just in orgrimmar?


yea,tested in beta and they wouldnt change it how it were there anymore imo =) .

----------


## Tobiazi

Very cool! +Rep

----------


## LeetHaxor

Just got the email, and also have some good news. I got the fish removed, but I didn't get banned.

Now, here's the good news, I mailed 11 stacks of fish to my main, but I sent a stack of frostweave cloth as well, so the mail was named differently. I also sent some gold with it so that may have played a factor. But, anyway, I still have that mail, so I'm gonna leave it unread until cata, just to make sure.

----------


## 01dan

Might sound risky... But any1 actually selling any stacks of fish on any US servers?

----------


## noobschoolbus

> Just got the email, and also have some good news. I got the fish removed, but I didn't get banned.
> 
> Now, here's the good news, I mailed 11 stacks of fish to my main, but I sent a stack of frostweave cloth as well, so the mail was named differently. I also sent some gold with it so that may have played a factor. But, anyway, I still have that mail, so I'm gonna leave it unread until cata, just to make sure.


I suggested this a couple posts back. You're the 1st person I know who did it too... seems to be working. The subject just has to be different I'm guessing.

----------


## LeetHaxor

> Might sound risky... But any1 actually selling any stacks of fish on any US servers?


I'd suggest not doing this.




> I suggested this a couple posts back. You're the 1st person I know who did it too... seems to be working. The subject just has to be different I'm guessing.


Ya I actually got the idea from you, although I had a similar idea, but credit to you  :Big Grin: . I can confirm that it worked though I'll SS it if necessary.

----------


## durgie

fixed, fish doesn't show up anymore. on US at least...

----------


## Balthamel

Hello 

Today i received this

Account Name:censored
Realm: censored
Character Name: censored
guild name: censored

During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time.

Our current policies regarding exploitive items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.


I logged in my account and the fish and leather is still there,what should i do?
i was planing to go for realm first on cooking,this isnt my main character,i wanted to trade my main 20-25 min before cata starts,do you think it's risky?

please help

thanks

ps:im in a Eu server

----------


## Rantsi

mine got removed too now (didnt get any sort of message from GM tho)
on server
EU: Kazzak

----------


## Protigee

What's the likely-hood of them not removing my fish / greens or banning me in the next 48 hours or so.. Because I still have had neither and its getting down to crunch time and I'm starting to get worried.

----------


## Biack

This is all just annoying..

They are able to come with such an unclear statement like this
Players can no longer catch new high-level fish when fishing near level 80-85 zones *unless the account is upgraded to Cataclysm.*

This statement made people believe that blizzard actually allowed it, unless you entered the new zone... Now they are banning people for it..  :Smile:

----------


## Balthamel

Still i got my fish and leather

I don't understand they found out that i got cata stuff and still they didn't removed anything from my bank ^^

----------


## Tabs13

I got this , this morning :

Account Name: 
Realm: 
Character Name: 

During a recent investigation regarding exploitation, we discovered that one of your characters had received item(s) that had been obtained in exploitive activities regarding zones involved in the Cataclysm expansion. Unfortunately, the item(s) that originated from this exploitation have been removed at this time. 

Our current policies regarding exploitive items or money apply to players who knowingly or unknowingly receive money or items from a player that had been committing exploitive activities. If the character in possession of these items was found to have assisted with perpetuating the exploitation, they may receive an account penalty up to and including account closure. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused.

*{xxxxxxxxxx}*


Dirthsed
Account Administration Team 
Blizzard Entertainment Europe 
Blizzard Support
Please note: A Blizzard Employee will never request the password to your account or e-mail address.

Then i checked my Gbank and it was all there , so I thought I might aswell mail it to my main with a stack of frostweave infront of it. 

14 hours later i got this : (Ingame mail)

From: Customer Support
Subject: Blizzard Europe - Game Master Support

Sei gegrüßt, 

leider konnten wir Dich im Spiel nicht erreichen. Wir mussten leider feststellen das du im Besitz mehrerer Gegenstände warst die erst mit der kommenden Erweiterung Cataclysm verfügbar sein sollten.
Wir haben diese Gegenstände aus deinem Inventar entfernt und möchten dich dringend bitten keine weiteren Gegenstände dieser Art anzusammeln. Wir möchten allen Spielern einen gleichwertigen Einstieg in die Erweiterung ermöglichen.

Solltest Du weitere Hilfe benötigen, klicke bitte auf die Schaltfläche "Benötige weitere Hilfe", ansonsten kannst Du das Ticket schließen, indem Du auf "Nachricht gelesen" klickst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Dein Game Master Team 
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

He deleted all of the leather in my mailbox , even the stacks wich were ''Covered'' by a stack of frostweave cloth.


Ill have to rely on the CoD I send yesterday then and hope they didnt intercept that.

----------


## Testin

Just got the following in-game mail (EU server, only used WaterWalk fishing in Tanaris-Arathi)



Everything deleted from bank/gbank/alt bank/alternate bnet acc inv/"hidden" in mail

----------


## potatoface

Got 3 separate emails now:

first one was titled 'Game master support', said the usual shite above. and they deleted all my mountain trout and half my volatile waters

Second one was titled 'Blizzard Europe - Warning' and they deleted my savage leather....

Third one was also 'Blizzard Europe - Warning', and they deleted my striped lurkers.....


Dunno how theyre doing this deleting sweep, but im gonna get banned at this rate  :EEK!: , still got loads of volatile waters, pristine hides, and 100 stacks of fish....

----------


## Forsak3n

ah **** them, got my stuff deleted 37 minutes ago... no ingame post, only one email with the standard shit. so now is the question, shall i start fishing at midnight or do i give a **** about realmfirst cooking

----------


## xago

Jesus Christ, I'm shitting my pants here. 24 hours to go before I attempt realm first cooking and I still have all my fish. All these bans and removal of fish are making me paranoid, I'm on a US realm though and the majority of these appear to be EU

----------


## St3ve

> shall i start fishing at midnight or do i give a **** about realmfirst cooking


Even if you start the second when cataclysm-content gets accessible, i doubt you will be able to catch enough fish for the realmfirst cooking FoS
At least on my server there are about 5 others who have enough meat from the crates to go from 450-525 in a few minutes

----------


## frozenthorn

> Jesus Christ, I'm shitting my pants here. 24 hours to go before I attempt realm first cooking and I still have all my fish. All these bans and removal of fish are making me paranoid, I'm on a US realm though and the majority of these appear to be EU


No, US is banning just as many people; Though if you have made it this far with a ban, chances are you got away with it but won't know for sure till release, can't imagine they can keep track of the loots after everyone is allowed to have them.

----------


## Razzaxius

> No, US is banning just as many people; Though if you have made it this far with a ban, chances are you got away with it but won't know for sure till release, can't imagine they can keep track of the loots after everyone is allowed to have them.


Lets hope so haha. Imagine succeeding in getting realms first cook and then get banned and achievement deleted!

----------


## GrecoISU

> Lets hope so haha. Imagine succeeding in getting realms first cook and then get banned and achievement deleted!


I still have mine, did get a e-mail about an alt handling the forbidden materials... They didn't' delete anything as far as I could tell. Since nothing had been working for people to keep from getting them deleted I threw some up on the AH then canceled them. They are still unopened in my mailbox. GO GO REALM FIRST COOKING!

----------


## ketrish

Realm 1st cooking can be easy mode do-able by not using FISHES only Boxes materials  :Wink:

----------


## GrecoISU

> Realm 1st cooking can be easy mode do-able by not using FISHES only Boxes materials


Yes but MUCH cheaper to do it with the fisheys : )

----------


## Brodo

I haven't recieved a single warning in regards to having materials of Cataclysm standard, be in skinning mats / fishies.
I dont know if it's because i have all the skinned materials on my bankers mail, who has about 200 auctions atm i need to check or its because i haven't been online on them since wednesday.
Only thing i know, is that i wont log on any of my accounts untill after cata release  :Smile:

----------


## Forsak3n

> Even if you start the second when cataclysm-content gets accessible, i doubt you will be able to catch enough fish for the realmfirst cooking FoS
> At least on my server there are about 5 others who have enough meat from the crates to go from 450-525 in a few minutes


i play on a low pop server, and i think only one person on my side gathered crates. dont know if he got enough, but i think i **** the cooking realm first and go for realm first class or maybe even 85. i love drugs

----------


## Totemanic

I just had all of the meat I got from crates removed from my account, I never caught any fish or used any exploits, only dailies on multiple chars *shrug*

----------


## Anotherfox

I warned people what was going to happen this afternoon on Saturday....

I don't think people took me serious.

----------


## Kou

Noooo! Damn, all my time afk fishbotting gone to waste  :Frown:  lol. All of the items have been removed from my character, but I did not receive any notification via in-game messaging or email, at all for the matter. I guess it sucks, but hey, I'm not banned.

*Edit*: No wait, I lied. Just checked the junk box in my email, and behold the email from Blizzard. Lol.

----------


## dave22222

Wow I just got suspended for something fished two weeks ago and items removed days ago. Unbelievable.

----------


## Thundathigh

Yeah, my friend just got suspended about 10 mins ago, so he's gonna miss the first day of Cata. He also had his stuff removed about 5 days ago, and so it seems Blizz was waiting to suspend people now so that those who had gotten ahead are now the furthest behind.

Doesn't seem suspension worthy though, fishing while in a legitimate zone is hardly an 'evil' action.

----------


## noobschoolbus

My items were taken away from me on Saturday and I got an e-mail letting me know.

TWO DAYS LATER on Monday I received a second e-mail letting me know that I was banned for 24 hours. How are they allowed to do this 2 days after the fact?

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




> Yeah, my friend just got suspended about 10 mins ago, so he's gonna miss the first day of Cata. He also had his stuff removed about 5 days ago, and so it seems Blizz was waiting to suspend people now so that those who had gotten ahead are now the furthest behind.
> 
> Doesn't seem suspension worthy though, fishing while in a legitimate zone is hardly an 'evil' action.


Yep it's a pretty dirty tactic. Instead of banning when the items were taken away they decided to wait until Cata was released to do the ban.

----------


## ajs71

Fixed. I was just over there trying to kill time before the Cata release, and I kept catching junk or nothing at all.

----------


## koolboyz

i just got banned 24hrs myself after having my items removed days ago. wow real dirty by blizzard seriously.

----------


## puppychow

same, my toon got all his fish removed 2 days ago and a 24 hour suspension a few hours ago, so I can't even play cata at launch  :Frown:

----------


## blizzsucksdick

Blizzard is full of shit first off. And did anyone notice that if you go on the forums, and click details about your suspension, it actually says it's more for 24 hours. For instance, my e-mail said 24 hours, but on the forums it said until friday. Anyone know if they just make the ban on forums longer?

----------


## Thundathigh

> Blizzard is full of shit first off. And did anyone notice that if you go on the forums, and click details about your suspension, it actually says it's more for 24 hours. For instance, my e-mail said 24 hours, but on the forums it said until friday. Anyone know if they just make the ban on forums longer?


Wow what? Can you link?
(Love the name btw XD)

Edit: Never mind, I found it at https://www.worldofwarcraft.com/acco...suspended.html
It appears to be a 48 hour ban for me, Wednesday 2:30, UTC
That is a 48 hour one, right?

Edit #2: That's a 24 hour suspension for dumb for people like me who get easily confused  :Smile:

----------


## blizzsucksdick

Yeah, if you go to battle.net, then WoW, then setup subscription it will say a time. Btw UTC time is 5 or 4 hours ahead of EST. Which would be a 24 hour for me. The forum ban still says till december 10th though, so I'm guessing they just make the forum bans longer.

----------


## GrecoISU

Realm first cooking! Let's see if it holds up!

----------


## GrecoISU

Anyone else get server first cooking with this?

----------


## chochobob

Hey i just put about 6 stacks of sagefish on the AH today and no one baught them. are the cata fish dead already?

----------


## Blueice22

Wow.... you just necro'd a 5 month old thread.... Most likely no one on your server needs sagefish. Go learn a recipe to use them in and make them into something and then sell them.

----------

